# Muzzle loader shotgun for turkey



## walter morris (Nov 18, 2014)

What type muzzle loader shotgun would ya'll recommend or use yourself ?


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Nov 19, 2014)

walter morris said:


> What type muzzle loader shotgun would ya'll recommend or use yourself ?



Personally I prefer flinters and this is going to be my next purchase. It is a Tulle or Fusil de Chasse, 62 cal(20 gauge) smoothbore. 





Others use a double barrel perc. I think Pedersoli makes one


----------



## watermedic (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a Knight TK2000


----------



## turkeykirk (Nov 19, 2014)

This is what I use. A old Navy Arms T&T (Turkey&Trap) 12ga. Bought it from Dixie Gun Works over 25 years ago.


----------



## walter morris (Nov 19, 2014)

Turkeykirk , do they still make this gun. ?


----------



## turkeykirk (Nov 20, 2014)

walter morris said:


> Turkeykirk , do they still make this gun. ?



Don't believe that they do. Check with Dixie Gun Works in Union City Tn. or Track of the Wolf in MN. They might have a used one for sale. Pedersoli makes a double barrel muzzleloader. They are sold by various dealers . Nothing like running through the smoke and seeing an ol' gobbler laying there!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2014)

turkeykirk said:


> This is what I use. A old Navy Arms T&T (Turkey&Trap) 12ga. Bought it from Dixie Gun Works over 25 years ago.





That is a mighty nice shotgun.


----------



## turkeykirk (Nov 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That is a mighty nice shotgun.



Thanks.


----------

